# cannot mount linproc with dan's ZFSonRoot setup



## da1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm facing a pretty weird situation on a 8.2 amd64 ZFSonRooT setup when trying to mount linproc from fstab at start time.
I added 
	
	



```
linproc                /usr/compat/linux/proc  linprocfs       rw      0       0
```
 to /etc/fstab and after I rebooted, I got:

```
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: Starting file system checks:
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: Mounting local file systems:
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: mount:
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: /usr/compat: No such file or directory
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel:
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: .
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: Mounting /etc/fstab filesystems failed,  startup aborted
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
Mar 23 21:30:44 mainserver kernel: Mar 23 21:22:03 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
```

I tried a few things and this behavior does not appear on a normal 8.2 installation or on a mfsbsd instalation. It seems to be specific to this setup.

/usr/compat/linux/proc/ exists and if I manually mount it after the system boots, it works. If, however, I leave it to be mounted automatically, it doesn't work.

I tried creating a zfs dataset (mountpoint=none) but that was a no go.

This machine was a 8.1 amd64 with ZFSonRooT setup but was upgraded (sources) to 8.2.

Ideas?


----------



## gkontos (Mar 24, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm facing a pretty weird situation on a 8.2 amd64 ZFSonRooT setup when trying to mount linproc from fstab at start time.
> I added
> ...


----------



## da1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm .. it works. I was using The Handbook - 6.2.3 Firefox and AdobeÂ® Flashâ„¢ Plugin. Is the documentation wrong ?

And one more thing, how come this behavior is present only on dan's setup ?


----------



## gkontos (Mar 24, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> Hmm .. it works. I was using The Handbook - 6.2.3 Firefox and AdobeÂ® Flashâ„¢ Plugin. Is the documentation wrong ?
> 
> And one more thing, how come this behavior is present only on dan's setup ?


The symbolic link is missing from the guide that you used. Here is mine on a system installed with sysinstall

```
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       10 Mar 23 16:56 compat -> usr/compat
```


----------



## da1 (Mar 24, 2011)

$#|t ... how didn't I see that one .... man, I owe you one 

Thx.


----------



## dandelion (Mar 24, 2011)

During boot at the time /etc/fstab is read /usr may not be populated yet, i.e. if it's on a separate dataset, cf. PR conf/153666.


----------



## gkontos (Mar 24, 2011)

dandelion said:
			
		

> During boot at the time /etc/fstab is read /usr may not be populated yet, i.e. if it's on a separate dataset, cf. PR conf/153666.


Good point. Fortunately I run 9-Current on my desktop so this shouldn't be an issue anymore.


----------

